# Boa C. Constrictor



## trendkill (Nov 14, 2008)

This girl is one of my favorites. A Pokigron, Suriname locale:


----------



## Retic (Nov 14, 2008)

I can understand why it's a favourite, beautiful clean pattern and colour.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 14, 2008)

Stop teasing us
I totally agree with you there Boa. 
Those guys are my excuse to visit the states.


----------



## cobrajet (Nov 14, 2008)

Lucky Lucky Lucky. Don't get me wrong we have some lovely snakes here in oz, but the way the colours are on that boa!!


----------



## trendkill (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Camo (Nov 14, 2008)

cobrajet said:


> Lucky Lucky Lucky. Don't get me wrong we have some lovely snakes here in oz, but the way the colours are on that boa!!


We cant compare with the colours and mutations the states are producing. Yes we have great snakes here in aussie and some different variants but nothing on the states.


----------



## Retic (Nov 14, 2008)

To be fair that is a 'wild type' Boa, that is how they come out of the Jungle.


----------



## aoife (Nov 14, 2008)

jaw dropping, absolutely stunnung!! i love the head shape & patterns, just beautiful!!


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 14, 2008)

Beautiful Trendkill.
You have some stunning snakes.

Alot of people have digs at the Americans and European's for having alot of aussie carpets of unknown origin (heinz 57) , but when it comes to Boa's they have alot of very precise locality specific animals, some even know the mountain range or exact village that the animals were originally collected from, and then their progeny can also be classed as locality specific animals. Very Cool!

Neil


----------



## Retic (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes very true, I'm sure some people think all snakes overseas are just mongrels and unknown locale. It's quite embarrassing reading some of the ill informed comments. There are huge numbers of VERY specific locale animals in overseas collections and these Boas are extremely good examples of just such animals.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 14, 2008)

Love the RT's, the colours on that animals are beautiful to say the least!!!


----------



## the.badger (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, what a beauty! those maroons are incredible.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 14, 2008)

*Drops jaw in awe*

Wow. That is one heck of a nice snake. 
The pictures are also really really good quality.


----------



## DDALDD (Nov 14, 2008)

That's just stunning...


----------



## trendkill (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Yes.. there are many breeders and keepers here (myself included) who value and truely enjoy locality animals. A nice Suriname can cost more than an albino boa these days!


----------

